# [SOLVED]Brak glosu w mplayer

## planum

Witam ponownie. Posiadam karte dzwiekowa sound blaster 128 PCI i jej sterownik to snd_ens1371 i ja taki modul zaladowalem. Gdy daje polecenie lsmod to dodatkowo mam jeszcze snd_rawmidi. I teraz gdy odpalam na mplayer jakis film avi lub muzyke mp3 nie mam glosu . w przypadku filmu leci tylko plynnie obraz . jak sie domyslam brakuje jakis kodekow moze np. ac 3 od dzwieku. Tylko jak to zainstalowac. Pomocie  :Smile:  .Last edited by planum on Wed Oct 05, 2005 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

włącz alsamixer i odmutuj co trzeba

----------

## taopai

 *raku wrote:*   

> włącz alsamixer i odmutuj co trzeba

 

a jak to nie pomoze, to odpal ten sam plik poleceniem z konsoli 'mplayer plik' i tam ci wszystko ladnie wypisze

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## planum

ja dla mnie to alsamixer to jest cos nowego i nie wiem co powinienem jeszcze domontowac. Mozesz to jakos schematycznie opisac  :Smile:  Bylbym wdzieczny  :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

 *planum wrote:*   

> ja dla mnie to alsamixer to jest cos nowego i nie wiem co powinienem jeszcze domontowac. Mozesz to jakos schematycznie opisac  Bylbym wdzieczny 

 

pusc jakies mp3, wlacz konsole i wpisz alsamixer. potem ustaw mastera na powiedzmy 80 a nastepnie pobaw sie innymi suwakami dopoki nie uslyszysz dzwieku. pamietaj zeby unmute'owac ('m' bodajze, nie pamietam, ale znajdziesz) kanaly.

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## Piecia

Nie wiem co jest domyślne w mplayer'ze, spróbuj odalić film z:

```
mplayer -ao alsa film
```

 Jak dalej nie będzie to sprawdź z innymi wyjściami:

```
mplayer -ao help
```

 Tak jak inni mówią sprawdź czy nie masz wyciszonych kanałów. 

A tak ogólnie to masz oss czy alse? Jakieś większe info. Daj emerge -pv mplayer

----------

## planum

puscilem film i podejrzalem mplayer i wypisuje ze wykrywa sound i wszystko miby ok tzn nie pisze zadnego error wszystko ok ale nic nie slychac czy przypuszczam ze mam wyciszone kanaly a polecenie alsamixer nie dziala poprostu nie wykrywa tej komendy to co powinienem zrobic a mplayer zainstalowalem tak emerge mplayer i poczekalem troche i juz jest  :Smile:  I co teraz powinienem zrobic?

----------

## _troll_

 *planum wrote:*   

> puscilem film i podejrzalem mplayer i wypisuje ze wykrywa sound i wszystko miby ok tzn nie pisze zadnego error wszystko ok ale nic nie slychac czy przypuszczam ze mam wyciszone kanaly a polecenie alsamixer nie dziala poprostu nie wykrywa tej komendy to co powinienem zrobic a mplayer zainstalowalem tak emerge mplayer i poczekalem troche i juz jest  I co teraz powinienem zrobic?

 dowiedziec sie co to jest interpunkcja.... w ktorej Ty klasie jestes? (zakladam, ze powyzej szkoly, gdzie nie ma juz klas, nie wyszedles).

EHhhhh.... myslisz, ze ktos normalny da rade przeczytac Twoja wiadomosc bez wysilku??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## planum

Fakt zle to napisalem . Ale jezdzic po mnie nie musisz.

Po prostu tego typu rzeczy robie pierwszy raz . Wystarczylo napisac cos typu: nie rozumie co napisales wiec Ci nie pomoge a nie zaraz obrazac .

Braz zrozumienia z twojej strony.

Po prostu mplayer wypisuje ze wszystkie uzadzenia wykryl na ustawieniach standardowych. Podglosilem na max w ustawieniach i mimo to glosu nie ma nadal .

A polecenie alsamixer nie dziala.

----------

## _troll_

 *planum wrote:*   

> Fakt zle to napisalem . Ale jezdzic po mnie nie musisz.
> 
> Po prostu tego typu rzeczy robie pierwszy raz . Wystarczylo napisac cos typu: nie rozumie co napisales wiec Ci nie pomoge a nie zaraz obrazac .
> 
> Braz zrozumienia z twojej strony.
> ...

 - 'nie rozumiem', a nie 'nie rozumie'

- 'urzadzenia', a nie 'uzadzenia'

- 'podglosnilem', a nie 'poglosilem' (jesli musi byc tak....)

- znow brak przecinkow, a kropki za spacja po wyrazie.... ?!

...... sam nie wiem  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## taopai

 *planum wrote:*   

> A polecenie alsamixer nie dziala.

 

ztcp emerge alsa-utils

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## planum

Niech Ci bedzie z tymi bledami moimi, jak juz jestes taki szczegolowy. Fakt zrobilem pare bledow ortograficznych co napewno postawia mnie w swietle "tepaka" , ale ja sie skupilem na problemie z moim mplayer i gentoo. Mimo wsztstko dzieki ze wylapujesz takie rzeczy .

----------

## planum

Mam juz alsaMixer v1.0.9a 

I wykrywa mi:

Card: Ensoniq AudioPci

Chip SigmaTe1 Stac9721,23

View: [Playback] Capture ALL

Item np. Master [off]

I wlasnie w Item wszystkie kontrole mam Off a dalem na 100 procent?

O co w tym chodzi?

----------

## blazeu

Robiles nie tylko orty, to primo. "Stawia" a nie "postawia" to secundo. Skup sie na pisaniu poprawnie I poprawnym formulowaniu problemu a wszystko bedzie latwiejsze to tercio (czy jak to tam ma byc..) A na sam koniec: w ktorym miejscu Troll cie obrazil? :/

Skad ci ludzie przychodza ostatnio.. Tak bylo na gentoo.pl? ;/

EDIT: Skoro masz off, to nie laska odmutowac, wlaczyc? Wyzej juz ktos to wspominal. Literka M bodajze...

----------

## Raku

 *planum wrote:*   

> Fakt zle to napisalem . Ale jezdzic po mnie nie musisz.
> 
> Po prostu tego typu rzeczy robie pierwszy raz .

 

wziąwszy pod uwagę, że Troll czepił sie twojej ortografii i interpunkcji, wypowiedź twoja brzmi bardzo śmiesznie (chyba że masz ok. 7 lat i rzeczywiście pierwszy raz w życiu coś napisałeś - wówczas gratuluję, bo nieźle ci wyszło /jak na siedmiolatka/)   :Twisted Evil: 

a wracając do tematu - jak masz kanały na Off ustawione (a może Mute), to zrób to, o co cie prosiłem w pierwszym poście: włącz je (czyli Unmute).

----------

## planum

Juz dziala jednak literka M pomogla.

Za zle przepraszam  :Smile: , mam nadzieje ze nikogo nie urazilem . Nastepnym razem 100 razy przemysle pytanie zanim je zadam na forum .

Jeszcze raz dzieki za pomoc. I przepraszam za momentami moja blizej nie okreslona arogancje .

----------

## blazeu

Jezeli pomoglo to dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu, ok?

----------

## psycepa

[OT]

 *planum wrote:*   

> puscilem film i podejrzalem mplayer i wypisuje ze wykrywa sound i wszystko miby ok tzn nie pisze zadnego error wszystko ok ale nic nie slychac czy przypuszczam ze mam wyciszone kanaly a polecenie alsamixer nie dziala poprostu nie wykrywa tej komendy to co powinienem zrobic a mplayer zainstalowalem tak emerge mplayer i poczekalem troche i juz jest  I co teraz powinienem zrobic?

 

RESTECPA dla tego kto powie to glosno na jednym wdechu  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

[/OT]

----------

## blazeu

[OT] Mi sie udalo.. Ale ledwo,ledwo.  :Smile:  [/OT]

----------

